# Canon Introduces the DP-V3010 4K Monitor



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 7, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/11/canon-introduces-the-dp-v3010-4k-monitor-for-40000/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/11/canon-introduces-the-dp-v3010-4k-monitor-for-40000/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><b>MELVILLE, N.Y., November 6, 2013</b> – As motion picture, television and commercial production continues to transition to ever-higher resolution digital video and CGI (computer graphic imaging) formats, color-grading and postproduction professionals increasingly rely on reference displays with exceptional detail, color and gradation accuracy. Developed in response to this trend is the new DP-V3010 4K Reference Display from Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions. The Canon DP-V3010 4K Reference Display measures 30 inches wide diagonally by 7.4 inches deep to help minimize space requirements and provides a 2000:1 DCI-compliant contrast ratio, uniform brightness, very wide viewing angles in all four directions, internal color calibration and additional advanced features. Designed for use in color-grading, digital intermediate (DI), CGI/animation/visual effects (VFX), and editing/finishing suites, as well as digital imaging technician (DIT) workstations on production stages and on-location “video villages,” the Canon DP-V3010 4K Reference Display provides full-screen 4096 x 2560 resolution with extremely high levels of color accuracy and fidelity.</p>
<div id="attachment_14645" style="width: 585px" class="wp-caption alignnone"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/DP-V3010_display-FSL-w-controller.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-14645" alt="Canon DP-V3010" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/DP-V3010_display-FSL-w-controller-575x431.jpg" width="575" height="431" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon DP-V3010</p></div>
<p>“We are proud to continue the Canon tradition of providing our customers with complete solution technologies, providing them the option to work within a Canon ecosystem from input through output, and maintain the quality and reliability of our brand,” noted Yuichi Ishizuka, executive vice president and general manager, Imaging Technologies & Communications Group, Canon U.S.A. “These displays are the result of the enthusiastic response we received to the Canon Cinema EOS System of cameras and lenses, and we look forward to continuing to demonstrate our commitment to these markets with outstanding technology, quality and reliability to help creative professionals deliver and tell the stories as they envision them.”</p>
<p>The DP-V3010 4K Reference Display features a 16:10 aspect ratio for the display of video signal information essential to VFX creation. With a tightly packed “pixel pitch” of 157.5æm, the Canon DP-V3010 4K Display provides high-accuracy tonal gradations between darkest and brightest areas, with 1024 shades in each color channel. The technology enabling such performance is a new and proprietary display engine developed by Canon that helps maximize color accuracy and brightness uniformity. The actual panel employed by the DP-V3010 4K Display is an IPS (in-plane switching) LCD with full array RGB LED scanning backlight technology that delivers excellent color accuracy, and crisp video imagery without the perception of motion blurring between frames. By featuring an IPS LCD panel with polarizing and filtering film layers to prevent changes in color and contrast, the DP-V3010 4K Reference Display enables image viewing within a wide viewing angle, top to bottom and left to right.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><b>Industry Compatibility</b>

The Canon DP-V3010 4K Reference Display is compatible with the five major color gamut standards – SMPTE-C, EBU, ITU-R BT.709, DCI, and AdobeRGB – as well as conforming to DCI standards for 4K display. These DCI standards include a 2000:1 contrast ratio, which the DP-V3010 4K Reference Display evidences in its faithful reproduction of detail in the shadows and accurate highlights. This high contrast accuracy is essential for critical assessment and mastering of high dynamic range cinematic imagery.</p>
<p>Also supported by the Canon DP-V3010 4K Reference Display is the ASC CDL (American Society of Cinematographers Color Decision List) format. The display controller provided with the DP-V3010 4K Display includes a dedicated CDL button. Color settings made at the shooting location can be stored on a USB flash drive and imported into the user’s color-grading system, which can then relay color correction parameters directly to the DP-V3010 4K Display in the ASC CDL format using slope, offset, power, and saturation parameter adjustments to the overall RGB image and/or separately to the individual R, G, and B channels.</p>
<p>The importation of LUT (Look Up Table) data created by third-party color-grading systems is also supported by the DP-V3010 4K Reference Display. The Display allows both 1D and 3D LUTs to be easily imported by operating the menus of the unit itself. This enables accurate color matching between displays and the ability to import customized “looks” created in third-party applications. In this way, the unique colors and gradations intended by producers can be easily reproduced.</p>
<p>Ready to support the wide dynamic range of Canon Log gamma video data recorded by the popular Canon EOS C500 and EOS C300 Cinema cameras, the Canon DP-V3010 4K Reference Display also comes pre-installed with the Cinema EOS Canon Log viewing LUT allowing those cameras to be integrated with the DP-V3010 4K Display for linear conversion and display in real time. Furthermore, using 1D/3D-LUT data, the display will be able to provide support for ACESproxy output from Canon’s EOS C500 digital cinema camera.</p>
<p>A wide variety of the full HD video production format resolutions, typically used for TV dramas, commercials and other TV content, can also easily be displayed by the new Canon DP-V3010 4K Reference Display. To accommodate HD formats, the DP-V3010 Display offers upscaling modes offering smooth and accurate rendering up to 4K resolution of DCI 4K (in up to 12 bit 4:4:4 color), 2K, 1080p, 1080i and 720p. Inputs include 3G-SDI, HD-SDI and DisplayPort connectors for compatibility within many different production, post and VFX workflow environments.</p>
<div id="attachment_14646" style="width: 578px" class="wp-caption alignnone"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/DP-V3010_Display_BSL.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-14646" alt="Canon DP-V3010" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/DP-V3010_Display_BSL-568x575.jpg" width="568" height="575" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon DP-V3010</p></div>
<p><b>Calibration and Convenience</b>

Each Canon DP-V3010 4K Reference Display undergoes high-precision calibration before shipment to help ensure high color uniformity between all units. Color accuracy is further improved by the Canon DP-V3010 4K Display’s control system, which continuously monitors internal conditions of the display which might affect color, uniformity and performance accuracy, like heat or aging of internal components and make corrections to help ensure long-term image stability and exceptional color consistency.</p>
<p>External calibration of the Canon DP-V3010 4K Reference Display can be performed without the need for a dedicated PC application through the use of a third-party spectroradiometer. Use of such an external sensor allows users of the DP-V3010 Display to maintain factory calibration settings as well as help adjustment for specific display applications or account for variations in ambient lighting.</p>
<p>The DP-V3010 Display features an easy-to-navigate on-screen display that can be controlled using the included display controller. Built-in carrying handles allow the display to be easily transported and positioned on top of a desk or a counter, or attached to a VESA-compliant bracket for easy wall or rack mounting. The accompanying display controller is designed to be used as both a desktop control device or to be rack-mounted for easy integration into suites, control rooms or mobile vehicle applications, such as HD sports production trucks.</p>
<p>Markers, time code display and test patterns are provided within the Canon DP-V3010 4K Reference Display. A variety of markers (aspect, safety zone, grid, and center) and test patterns (pluge, grayscale [20%], white, five-step, ramp, color bars, and black) are also built into the DP-V3010 Display.</p>
<p>The Canon DP-V3010 4K Reference Display is scheduled to be available in the first quarter of 2014 for a suggested list price of $40,000.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## pulseimages (Nov 7, 2013)

$40,000? Is that all?


----------



## KAS (Nov 7, 2013)

Yeah... I think I'll get two of them.


----------



## ShootingStars (Nov 7, 2013)

What the **** Canon, busy making this instead of the Nikon DF/Sony A7R killer?


----------



## Click (Nov 7, 2013)

$40,000


----------



## mb66energy (Nov 7, 2013)

Finally a display which is able to show my EOS 40D files at 100% (nearly) completely ... after all these years!


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 7, 2013)

Just in time for the next gen gaming consoles


----------



## KAS (Nov 7, 2013)

It WILL be useful for looking at those hi-res A7R images.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 7, 2013)

Perfect monitor to pp Sony a7r raw file ;D


----------



## noisejammer (Nov 7, 2013)

Hmmm... cheap at half the price.
Nope, scratch that idea. Not even cheap at a tenth the price...

It must be depressing running a rumors site when the only interesting material refers to other brands...


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Nov 7, 2013)

What are those buttons and knobs in the separate front panel for? Launching the next moon rocket?

Will it be so incredibly better than the 3k-5k monitors I read about here on CR for post processing (where one can use the Spider thingy or the Color Checker Passport system for accurate color etc.)?

Or is it just aimed at cinematorgraphers working with C100 and other such pure movie cameras offered by Canon?


----------



## Etienne (Nov 7, 2013)

My comment is redundant but :

... Holy pile of buck$$$, batman!


----------



## pwp (Nov 7, 2013)

Awesome new product line. The shareholders must be overjoyed. They'll sell at least 6-7 of these.

-pw


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Nov 7, 2013)

ShootingStars said:


> What the **** Canon, busy making this instead of the Nikon DF/Sony A7R killer?



canon does what makes them money.

with declining DSLR sales video seems to be a money maker.
so better be happy that video money is used to support R&D for photography. 

sure a better strategy then nikons.... back to the 80s approach.
not having video is not an option anymore. 
a few die-hard nostalgics do not create the revenue for canon or nikon today.




> Will it be so incredibly better than the 3k-5k monitors I read about here on CR for post processing (where one can use the Spider thingy or the Color Checker Passport system for accurate color etc.)?



yeah that doesn´t cut the cake here. this is a monitor for 4k video production.
this is more in league with the 20000 euro eizos or sonys pvm-x300 and co.


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 7, 2013)

This won't take money away from my 300 mm 2.8 II fund, that is for sure!

sek


----------



## R1-7D (Nov 7, 2013)

That thing is ugly as sin. I'll stick with my Apple 30' ACD for a few more years.


----------



## myone (Nov 7, 2013)

$40,000, honestly how many people will actually buy this? This is ridiculously overpriced.


----------



## amejat (Nov 7, 2013)

Absolutely nothing interesting coming from Canon... Whereas Sigma releases a 24-105, Tamron announces a 150-600, Nikon invents the Df... Canon announces a screen ???!!!

The more exciting news in the future will be printers...


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Nov 7, 2013)

myone said:


> $40,000, honestly how many people will actually buy this? This is ridiculously overpriced.




how many buy camera gear for 200.000$?
how many buy a zeiss super speed kit? 
this is for people who buy a 135mm aari prime for 50000$.

it´s not for "people". it´s for companys. 
look beyond your horizon.... 

you can buy a 24 inch TFT for 160 dollar and you can buy one for 2000 dollar.
this is not a 4k TV or a 4k dell TFT for 5500 dollar.

this monitor is made for TV production, cinema production, 3D production etc.
you guys should at least read the article before making comments....


----------



## Wildfire (Nov 8, 2013)

You guys are overreacting a little bit -- this looks like a great product for film production/editing companies working on big-budget television shows and movies... Not sure how many of them are on CR though.


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Nov 8, 2013)

Wildfire said:


> You guys are overreacting a little bit -- this looks like a great product for film production/editing companies working on big-budget television shows and movies... Not sure how many of them are on CR though.



looking at the comments about video in DSLR´s i guess we don´t even have a many youtube filmer here. 

at least they are not very vocal....


----------



## Jim Saunders (Nov 8, 2013)

Imagine the day it gets its first fingerprint...

Jim


----------



## zlatko (Nov 8, 2013)

Lichtgestalt said:


> canon does what makes them money.
> 
> with declining DSLR sales video seems to be a money maker.


I shoot weddings and it seems that nearly every wedding videographer is now using Canon. I usually see one or two videographers with several Canon DSLRs and a bag full of Canon lenses (and perhaps a few Zeiss). In the past, all of these videographers would have been using Panasonic or Sony video cameras. Lenses like the 70-200/2.8L are extremely popular among videographers. As far as I can tell, Canon has sold a heck of a lot of cameras and lenses by adding video to their EOS system.

This monitor is a high-end tool for specialists and is priced accordingly. Apparently there is a market for such thing.


----------



## myone (Nov 8, 2013)

Lichtgestalt said:


> myone said:
> 
> 
> > $40,000, honestly how many people will actually buy this? This is ridiculously overpriced.
> ...



*Quote from: Wildfire on Today at 07:00:05 PM
You guys are overreacting a little bit -- this looks like a great product for film production/editing companies working on big-budget television shows and movies... Not sure how many of them are on CR though.*

Here, this is a smart answer to your over-reacting comment. I don't believe you fall into this category to be bashing at people 'casual' comment


----------



## Zv (Nov 8, 2013)

Yet again more good news for the pro video guys. Last announcement was for dual pixel in the C100. I'm beginning to think photography is just a side business for Canon now. That would be a shame if they just forgot about us! Accounting and marketing divisions are running the show, I guess. Oh well!


----------



## Ricku (Nov 8, 2013)

Zv said:


> Yet again more good news for the pro video guys. Last announcement was for dual pixel in the C100. I'm beginning to think photography is just a side business for Canon now. That would be a shame if they just forgot about us! Accounting and marketing divisions are running the show, I guess. Oh well!


Hence why I've stopped buying gear from Canon, and now I'm looking at brands I never cared about before, like Sony and Fuji.

The 5D3 might very well be my last Canon body.


----------



## RunAndGun (Nov 8, 2013)

How to say this without being a total DBag…? I work in TV and I always love it when "normal" people are exposed to our production gear and it's cost and they flip out like this is a piece of consumer gear being sold at Best Buy. It's not. And it's not aimed at 99.9999% of the people reading this forum. I'm sure it was posted for informational purposes. Some people find this type of stuff interesting even if it's not something they would ever have the need for. 

Consumer 4K sets are already out and are starting to approach Earthly prices and will be affordable very soon. This monitor is for use in a production environment, not to play video games on or watch Jerry Springer in your living room. Production gear is designed to be reliable, accurate and used day-in and day-out in very tough and demanding situations without faltering. Part of the high costs are the tolerances/specs for performance that it must meet and the very low numbers that these types of things are manufactured and sold in. The $400 camcorder at Best Buy is manufactured on a largely automated assembly line and probably sold in the millions of units, whereas something like a $40K VariCam has a few hundred or *maybe* a few thousand copies out in the world. Hell, I have a 9" HD field monitor that cost all most as much as the 92" set in my den. Yes they are both HD monitors, but it goes much deeper than that. To quote someone on here, "Horses for courses".


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Nov 8, 2013)

myone said:


> Here, this is a smart answer to your over-reacting comment. I don't believe you fall into this category to be bashing at people 'casual' comment



i doubt it was aimed at me.... but yes, i may overreact when i read comments that make no sense.


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Nov 8, 2013)

Ricku said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > Yet again more good news for the pro video guys. Last announcement was for dual pixel in the C100. I'm beginning to think photography is just a side business for Canon now. That would be a shame if they just forgot about us! Accounting and marketing divisions are running the show, I guess. Oh well!
> ...



thanks for letting us know.... again.

now i can go and sleep safe.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 8, 2013)

Zv said:


> Yet again more good news for the pro video guys. Last announcement was for dual pixel in the C100. I'm beginning to think photography is just a side business for Canon now. That would be a shame if they just forgot about us! Accounting and marketing divisions are running the show, I guess. Oh well!



This is the begining of the end for DSLR. 

Canon will bring their FF, mirrorless, retro style with huge lens selection from 14mm to 200mm primes, in 2014.

Kinda looks like this


----------



## arbitrage (Nov 8, 2013)

Finally something to spend that $40,000 that has been burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## Grumbaki (Nov 8, 2013)

Just to Echo RunAndGun, I was chatting with a national TV journalist ("1 guy does it all" team) from my home country and he brought over a C100, 24-70 II, 70-200 2.8 IS II and another lens I forget instead of the standard gear for his shoot in China.

When I asked him why, his answer was "just in case it's seized at customs, I can just forget about it, go and buy a new one"

Remember a "cheap" show like Mythbusters uses 5D2 as *disposable* cameras...


----------



## jhaces (Nov 8, 2013)

Aww crap!  

They _had_ to announce this just after I went ahead and decided to buy this

http://www.amazon.com/Elegante-Fixed-Frame-Screen-Version/dp/B000W6IE0A/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1383876392&sr=1-2&keywords=* 

My bank will go nuts processing that USD$9,525,930,932,505,110.00 refund from amazon. Bummer.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Nov 8, 2013)

Grumbaki said:


> Just to Echo RunAndGun, I was chatting with a national TV journalist ("1 guy does it all" team) from my home country and he brought over a C100, 24-70 II, 70-200 2.8 IS II and another lens I forget instead of the standard gear for his shoot in China.
> 
> When I asked him why, his answer was "just in case it's seized at customs, I can just forget about it, go and buy a new one"
> 
> Remember a "cheap" show like Mythbusters uses 5D2 as *disposable* cameras...



Yeah it's all in the perspective. Hah, I known some major motion pictures loved the Canon DSLRs because they nobody would care if they got blown up, burned up, soaked, etc. so long as it wasn't too much for the CF card it was cool.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Nov 8, 2013)

noisejammer said:


> It must be depressing running a rumors site when the only interesting material refers to other brands...




Haha. My thoughts exactly. Was saving for a number of Canon lenses until recently...now Sigma & Tamron have my money.


----------



## pulseimages (Nov 8, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Just in time for the next gen gaming consoles



In that case I predict the next announcement from Canon will be that they have formed a partnership with Nintendo. ;D


----------



## sanj (Nov 8, 2013)

Dear Canon.
You are totally stupid. You do not know how to run a company. You do not do any research on product needs and costings. You just make products that CR members do not like.

You do not bother about the post production houses who can afford and need 4k resolution monitors for their Digital Intermediate coloring work or to check their high end compositing/graphics work. 

Stupid stupid stupid. 

Sanjay


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 8, 2013)

I cannot believe the dumb a55 comments about this monitor's price ... this monitor is not for the vast majority of hobbyist photographers or even most of the professional photographers ... there are lots of production houses, ad agencies and similar companies that need these kind of monitors ... Canon knows more about making money than you ... that's why you are just a consumer and Canon is a profit making company ... Canon does not have to make products only for the "regular" consumer market.
For all those who are questioning why Canon made this "expensive" monitor instead of a full frame mirror less or retro style camera here is some news - Canon does not make products to lose money just because a few blokes are cribbing about it on CR ... read this:

http://nikonrumors.com/2013/11/07/nikon-df-demand-not-as-strong-as-the-d800.aspx/ 
_"I received some unofficial information from different retailers and based on the number of pre-orders, it seems that the demand for the Df is not even close to the demand for the Nikon D800 when it was officially announced. The Df is currently not even in the top 20 best selling DSLRs on Amazon (D610 is on #14). I am still questioning Nikon's strategy since they first cut their forecast three months ago because of poor mirrorless sales in US and Europe. At that time Nikon said that they will concentrate on new entry level DSLR cameras. Three months later Nikon introduces the high-end $3,000 Df camera, which was perceived as a great but overprices product. Few days after the Df announcement, Nikon cut their sales forecast for high-end cameras..."_

The Sony FF mirrorless cameras aren't "disappearing off the shelves" either.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 8, 2013)

sanj said:


> Dear Canon.
> You are totally stupid. You do not know how to run a company. You do not do any research on product needs and costings. You just make products that CR members do not like.
> 
> You do not bother about the post production houses who can afford and need 4k resolution monitors for their Digital Intermediate coloring work or to check their high end compositing/graphics work.
> ...


 ;D ;D ;D I am afraid that some people here, might take you seriously ;D ;D ;D


----------



## keithfullermusic (Nov 8, 2013)

Who is this product for?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 8, 2013)

keithfullermusic said:


> Who is this product for?


There are lots of production houses and ad agencies that use monitors like this.


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 8, 2013)

Canon, do you have "entry-level" version? ;D


----------



## pwp (Nov 8, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> keithfullermusic said:
> 
> 
> > Who is this product for?
> ...



Quite right. This obviously isn't pitched at sole-trader photographers or even modestly large studios. 
It's the big production houses that will welcome these panels and willingly pay the high asking price.

Sanjay's post is completely right in his humorous, inverse way. That post cracked me up. 
Very careful market research would have preceded development of this premium business product. 

-pw


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 8, 2013)

verysimplejason said:


> Canon, do you have "entry-level" version? ;D


Yes Canon has many entry level monitors ... they are on the back of every Canon digital camera


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 8, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> verysimplejason said:
> 
> 
> > Canon, do you have "entry-level" version? ;D
> ...



That would be nice but they're too small. A 10-14 inch perhaps? And priced 1/100?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 8, 2013)

verysimplejason said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > verysimplejason said:
> ...


Hmmm ... 4000/100 = $400 monitor ... not a bad idea, but I'm pretty certain that some of the cribbing CR members will than complain that it isn't as good as the $40000 monitor ;D


----------



## P_R (Nov 8, 2013)

it might be cheaper once you add it to cart


----------



## Nishi Drew (Nov 8, 2013)

I was thinking "darn this thing's gonna cost over 4K" and oh dear LOL, ten times higher... how accurate do you want to be with the colors when everyones watching your stuff on uncalibrated cheapo screens anyways?
I want my screen to be near perfect but even for printing standards...

Well, what better display to match your $23,000 C500 and $10,000 set of lenses?
Yeah yeah this is for big budget studios and productions yeah...


----------



## photonius (Nov 8, 2013)

jhaces said:


> Aww crap!
> 
> They _had_ to announce this just after I went ahead and decided to buy this
> 
> ...



I like the "Easy To Assemble" of this product. Presumably for this price, they send each pixel individually to you for assembly.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 8, 2013)

Nishi Drew said:


> I was thinking "darn this thing's gonna cost over 4K" and oh dear LOL, ten times higher... how accurate do you want to be with the colors when everyones watching your stuff on uncalibrated cheapo screens anyways?
> I want my screen to be near perfect but even for printing standards...
> 
> Well, what better display to match your $23,000 C500 and $10,000 set of lenses?
> Yeah yeah this is for big budget studios and productions yeah...


People aren't just watching "stuff on uncalibrated cheapo screens" ... there are massive billboards, awesome magazine images etc ... big corporations (e.g. Apple, Microsoft, Nike, Castrol, Shell, Coca Cola, Pepsi etc and even millions of other smaller companies) *demand accurate color reproduction* of their logos and other content in print media, even the slightest color difference is outright rejected ... even the pizza hut colors on pizza boxes require accurate calibration. My bro-in-law has a printing press and caters to small businesses but around ten years ago he got a small job from Castrol to print some posters for an ad campaign in small towns and villages of India ... his sample prints were rejected thrice because one of the colors was slightly off (which by the way was indistinguishable to me) ... now image what would be the standards required for bigger ad campaigns in major cities like Newyork, Paris, London, Tokyo etc


----------



## photonius (Nov 8, 2013)

How come nobody complained yet about Dynamic Range? 
This thing with a 1:2000 ratio can only do 11 stops. Totally useless for a Nikon D800.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 8, 2013)

photonius said:


> How come nobody complained yet about Dynamic Range?
> This thing with a 1:2000 ratio can only do 11 stops. Totally useless for a Nikon D800.


I guess the DR cribbers were too busy trying to figures out new excuses for the not so happening sales figures of Sony a7r and the Nikon DF ;D


----------



## mrsfotografie (Nov 8, 2013)

I want to bet that Sony actually makes the screen itself...


----------



## Albi86 (Nov 8, 2013)

It got me interested until I saw the price tag. You're better off stitching iPads together


----------



## Zv (Nov 8, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> I want to bet that Sony actually makes the screen itself...



Or LG. I heard somewhere that almost all screens such as phones, laptops etc are manufactured by LG. Maybe nowadays Canon do too? Have they ever made screens before? 

[one google search later ...]

Edit - Canon weren't on the list of LCD makers on Wikipedia but LG certainly were. 

From wikipedia -

"They (LG) are one of the main licensed manufacturers of the more color-accurate IPS panels used by Dell, NEC, ASUS, Apple (including iMacs, iPads, iPhones, iPod touches) and others, which were developed by Hitachi."


----------



## Albi86 (Nov 8, 2013)

Zv said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > I want to bet that Sony actually makes the screen itself...
> ...



Samsung and Sharp do plenty of stuff for Apple as well.


----------



## Zv (Nov 8, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> verysimplejason said:
> 
> 
> > Canon, do you have "entry-level" version? ;D
> ...



Interestingly, while reading wikipedia articles about LCD screens, I found out that the first ever LCD incorporated in a consumer digital camera was by Casio! Huh! That's a surprise!


----------



## V8Beast (Nov 8, 2013)

Canon's timing is impeccable. I need a new monitor for internet porn.


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Nov 8, 2013)

a TFT panel is only part of the equation.

two monitors with the same panel can be very different in terms of the quality of the images they display... and of course in price.

there is much more to it then just buying a panel from samsung, sony or LG.

people who buy such a canon monitor know that.
people who think dell ultrasharp monitors are the top end.. well they usually don´t.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 8, 2013)

V8Beast said:


> Canon's timing is impeccable. I need a new monitor for internet porn.


Buying a $40000 monitor to watch internet p0rn has to be the height of desperation ... I hope you are aware that you can have plenty of the real thing for $40000 ;D


----------



## V8Beast (Nov 8, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> V8Beast said:
> 
> 
> > Canon's timing is impeccable. I need a new monitor for internet porn.
> ...



Yeah, but once I use up that $40K, I'd have no monitor to showoff to my basement-dwelling tech geek friends ;D That kind of logic might explain why basement-dwelling tech geeks have to resort to internet porn in the first place ;D


----------



## nazdar (Nov 8, 2013)

40K? That must be 16bit native right? ;D


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Nov 9, 2013)

Actually, I read in a Popular Mechanics - type magazine just a few minutes ago that a TV maker will be coming out with a 4k resolution monitor in 2014.. For $1500.

Don't think this is going to sell quite as well as hoped...


----------



## Northstar (Nov 9, 2013)

P_R said:


> it might be cheaper once you add it to cart



Lol


----------



## Brand B (Nov 10, 2013)

RGomezPhotos said:


> Actually, I read in a Popular Mechanics - type magazine just a few minutes ago that a TV maker will be coming out with a 4k resolution monitor in 2014.. For $1500.
> 
> Don't think this is going to sell quite as well as hoped...



Asus is already selling a decent 4K monitor for about $3k. The market overlap for that product and this canon is literally zero. Like the accuracy of your last sentence.


----------

